# New Kiss RhB Gem 4/4 loco has finally arrived!



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ordered in 2008 and it finally arrived - well only the analog version so far, the digital version with sound is expected this summer.
Interesting loco since it is designed to operate as either an electric loco or a diesel loco.

More details are in the database:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2995

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Knut! 

Please post some more pictures when you get a chance. There is a thread on the Cadosch forum you might want to check out regarding the digitization of the Gem 4/4 and other items. 

Keith


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great photo , nice , really nice .


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I keep expecting the side doors to open up and a hamburger/hot-dog stand to appear. Having said that, it's very nicely detailed, and very red, in a red sort of way. 

Great photo, too. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking model Knut!


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The ZIMO MX695LS is a direct plugin for the PCB in the Kiss engine. Recent test in Switzerland compared the ESU sound with Mr. Daeppen's sound. Needless to say what eventually went into the customer's engine.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice where did you get it from


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You can get is from us here in North America.


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

How can I buy one ?

Thank You,
Brett


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Merlin83 on 17 Jan 2012 04:09 PM 
How can I buy one ?

Thank You,
Brett 



You can buy from Axel at

http://www.train-li-usa.com/


----------

